# white trout



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

My 12 year old granddaughter is coming in this weekend from Houston and I would like to take her for white trout and flounder. We will be in my 21' cc.
What areas of the bay normally holds white trout this time of the year?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

3 mile bridge, I am a white trout junkie.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

So, what's your favorite method for catching white trout?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> So, what's your favorite method for catching white trout?


Pm sent


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I've had a little luck catching whities at 3 mile using artificials and jigging with a small gulp shrimp off the bottom near structure. Usually they seem thicker during the colder months and much easier to find. Lately I've only been finding very small ones while fishing for Reds out there.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

To save you some bait, the first one you catch cut him up for bait with skin on. They'll tear it up and when you hook it through the skin they cant pull it off so you can reuse the same chunk over and over.

sent from S5 using tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> So, what's your favorite method for catching white trout?


I have had several PM's regarding this subject, so here is my "White Trout Junkie" day:

I try to do the whole trip in 3 -4 hours, from leaving the house to returning, and only bring 50 home.

Launch on Gulf Breeze Side of 3 MB, ease along the west side, very close to to the pilings, watching for structure. I prefer an out going tide for anchoring. (But the tide must be moving) Once I mark my spot, and I have quite a few, I anchor under the bridge, there are no structures under the bridge to get the anchor hung on.

(I do not have one of those trolling motors to hold my spot)

Drift west until I am right next to the piling and over my structure. Sometimes I use a floor scrapper on the pilings to place some natural chum in the water, scrapping off barnacles. Especially during Sheephead days. But I have found this will work all the time.

I have also chummed with my white trout carcasses from the last trip many times, but chumming is not required. It just gets them going fast. If I have kids, I definitely chum, as I am going to make sure we have all the fun possible. 

On a Carolina Rig, 10 lb rig, I drop down a Copper Gulp (Sorry, I have not tried the Matrix YET!!) 

Once that bait hits the bottom, real up two cranks, pause, get a bite, and real it up. After a few fish, the artificial bait is done. I then fillet a trout, and use boneless meat fillets the rest of the time. These babies are cannibals.

Usually there are two of us, and my goal is to only bring home 50. However, it always ends of to be 60 or 70.

If you do not get a bite right away, or in 10 minutes, leave, and find another spot. Once you find them, it is game on, none stop, reeling up, dehooking, drop down.

(It is fun to hear the giggles of the ones you have brought, that do not fish too often, as the none stop action prevails.

When I fillet them, I place them in a bowl, splashed with milk, and keep them covered on the top shelf of the frig. They do not freeze well.

Then for breakfast, lunch and dinner, white trout is the side dish. Splash a little Olive Oil in the pan, with a sprinkle of Tony's or other spice, and turn them white.

White Trout and Eggs MMMmmmmm Good.

Now every now and then, I take a small live white trout and free line it, on a larger rig for some big fish action. This will be just about "an-any-fish-target", but Reds are the norm that will bite.

But also count on anything else, as that bridge is a magnet.

And yes cooler months are the best, but I have never gone white trouting with out catching a bunch.

Tight Lines!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> To save you some bait, the first one you catch cut him up for bait with skin on. They'll tear it up and when you hook it through the skin they cant pull it off so you can reuse the same chunk over and over.
> 
> sent from S5 using tapatalk


Yeppers, that is what I do!!

Cannibalistic suckers they are.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Murphy's Law said:


> To save you some bait, the first one you catch cut him up for bait with skin on. They'll tear it up and when you hook it through the skin they cant pull it off so you can reuse the same chunk over and over.
> 
> sent from S5 using tapatalk


This!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok Tom, when are we going?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I prefer squid... Can catch quite a few on same piece of squid. They sell it at gulf breeze bait and tackle, in the freezer. Can also opt for the leader with two hooks for faster cooler fill ups

I agree with 3mb being the hotspot for a good trout bite, count on some croaker in the mix
Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

What do White Trout taste like? What fish would you compare it to?


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I have had several PM's regarding this subject, so here is my "White Trout Junkie" day:
> 
> I try to do the whole trip in 3 -4 hours, from leaving the house to returning, and only bring 50 home.
> 
> ...


That is some good information right there. Thanks


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Are the trout a 24 hour kind of thing or best at night or in the morning? Sounds easy enough in theory. Wife and I just moved down from Montgomery and love putting the boat in at Texar and have had a lot of luck with spanish the past 2 weeks but looking for something new to play with until it cools off a bit.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

24 hours


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> 24 hours


+1

sent from S5 using tapatalk


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Ill definitely give it a go soon.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I disagree that the white trout do not freeze well. I cannot begin to tell you how many neighborhood fish fry, and including at least one wedding reception, that we have done with frozen white trout. The trick is to get as much of the moisture off the fish before attempting to freeze. We pat down a couple of times with paper towels, and then use the vacuum sealer. If you do not get the moisture off, or if you try to freeze in a slow freezer, it will be mushy. We have kept white trout for 6 months and it comes out good. Thaw, shake in plain white corn meal with salt and pepper, and into hot canola oil until brown. Yum. 

OK, its fish for tomorrow evening's dinner.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just follow limit-out and do what he does,
Although he never posts pics of white trout


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Tom
Thanks for the advise. We tried yesterday but got blow out. Plan to try again when the weather settles. Where is the launch located?
Capt. Fred


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

captfredscharters said:


> Tom
> Thanks for the advise. We tried yesterday but got blow out. Plan to try again when the weather settles. Where is the launch located?
> Capt. Fred



Capt,

The launch that Tom referred to is at the SW foot of the three mile bridge. Take an immediate right as soon as you hit the gulf breeze side. There is another launch at the train trestle on 17th Ave just a couple hundred yards NE of the Pensacola foot of the three mile bridge. I prefer the Pensacola side because the GB side, while much nicer, has a more shallow slope to the ramp, so much so that the back wheels of my truck are getting wet to get the boat on the trailer. Another option is to launch in bayou Texar at bayview park and take the short but scenic cruise out the mouth of the bayou to the 3MB. 

Tom gave some great advice and I can't wait to get out and try it myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

This is great info. I'm going to have to try this and have a fish fry! How heavy is your lead on the Carolina rig?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing tom!


----------



## AleDawg (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I'm a newb and will be heading down in a couple of weeks. One question, do white trout smoke well?


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

I toke my daughter and granddaughter out Tuesday morning. Launched on the Gulf Breeze side. We fish a spot om the south side of the bridge, but only got hard heads and a ray. I storm rolled up and we went back to the ram and waited it out in the truck. It was gone in 1/2 and hour so went back fishing. Tried several spots on the north side and managed three (3) keeper lane snappers. We used a bock of chum, but never could find and trout.
We fished bottom structure all along the north and south side.
Going to try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

As night time temps drop the bite for white trout will pick up. As stated 3mb is the hot spot for them. They are good table fare but are best fried hard and fresh. Again there is great info here and those boogers are cannibalistic! Ferocious feeders (especially at night) use a bait like squid that will stay on the hook and you can return it to the water quickly. And if you catch a croaker in the process do not use it for bait!!! Fry it up for me :yes:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I catch bucket fulls on crappie jigs tipped with squid strips


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

153 Large Fish
During the day or at night?


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

I've caught tons of them using gulp shrimp in copper penny on a carolina rig. The only reason for the carolina rig is the weight lets the lure get down to the bottom faster, since as soon as it gets down there, they nail it. 

We fished 2-3 days a week all summer for a few years along 3mb, gb side where the old bridge used to be. 

White trout also tend to be in most places that have a lot of structure and water flow. Other bridges at the mouth of bayous for example, can also be productive (also for flounder), so it's worth tossing something out and seeing. 

I have caught white trout early morning, middle of the day, afternoon, and night. I don't think they have a specific time, although I would recommend going early morning or around sunset if you have the option.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

As for how they taste? Growing up, a lot of my friends considered them 'trash fish'. I assume because of how easy they are to catch, they really aren't sport fish. But they are good eating, very mild. Way milder than bluefish or mackerel. I like smoking the smaller ones and then cleaning the meat off the bones, but the bigger ones I filet.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Note to self: Come back here often and read this thread. Take notes.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Good stuff here


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone caught any white trout at the bridge lately?


----------

